# Which paint scheme is this?



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

Does anyone happen to know what the code is for this Colnago paint scheme?

Thanks!

Texbike


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

*WX02 *


www.colnago-frames.com is down by the way...what happened to them ?


----------



## Vientomas (Jul 18, 2007)

texbike said:


> Does anyone happen to know what the code is for this Colnago paint scheme?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Texbike


According to the seller it is a custom paint job. "Color was custom order from Italy..."


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

What is with Colnago and all these freaking ugly paint schemes?


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*The answer is*

a sweet paint scheme! Nice!

Now who would be lurking in the Colnago forum whining about Colnago paint schemes? The Trek forum is just down the page a bit...


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the paint code guys.

I have a C50 (not the one pictured) in that color scheme and have been wondering what the paint code was...

And yes, what was Colnago thinking on a few of these paint schemes? Lightning???? 

Texbike


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Whatever it is, it makes me faster.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't think it is WX02. I think it is WXI? I know the Italian lightning on black is WXIN where N stands for ***** (i.e., black in Italian). I cannot remember what the white version was called. I think it might have been WXIB where B was for blanco, the Italian equivalent of white. Did a search:

Here it is in 2007:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=48322&page=16

I cannot remember if Colnago changed it to WX02 for 2008.

Yep, in 2008 it became WX02.

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/pdf/Colnago08Complete_loRes.pdf


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

Sablotny said:


> a sweet paint scheme! Nice!
> 
> Now who would be lurking in the Colnago forum whining about Colnago paint schemes? The Trek forum is just down the page a bit...


Someone who has a couple of Colnagos. (and no Treks) 

I have one in PR-82 which I like a lot (I bought it new, so I had the opportunity to choose) and one in NL-4 (bought it used, you don't get to be picky when looking for C40s). 

This NL-4 scheme, it's mostly nice, in that it is mostly black. Except it has these,.. I don't know, planets, with swirly lines around them. Why the heck would someone want planets and swirly lines on a bike? I'm looking for a good price on a C50 frame right now and there's a frame in the right size for me on Ebay right now. Guess what - it has spider webs all over it. Spider webs??? 

What I was talking about on the paint scheme in this thread are those lines on the head tube and front half of the top tube. I think they look pretty nasty. Maybe they grow on you? I'd still love to have either one of your guys' bikes no matter what paint was on them. 

I just think that some of the Colnago paint schemes make a large % of people think twice about Colnagos. The good thing is they do have such a wide variety of paint schemes, and the option to get whatever you wat custom, so anyone buying a new bike can definitely get something that they like. 

Sorry to derail the thread - feel free to ignore me !


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Infini said:


> Someone who has a couple of Colnagos. (and no Treks)
> 
> I have one in PR-82 which I like a lot (I bought it new, so I had the opportunity to choose) and one in NL-4 (bought it used, you don't get to be picky when looking for C40s).
> 
> ...


We are all entitled to our own opinions. I cannot fault you on the PR82 Saronni paint scheme because that it what I have wanted since 1985 and what I will finally be getting this spring/summer on my MXL. Now, the NL4 is just ugly. I will agree with you that Colnago makes some pretty horrid paint schemes in my eye, but I almost bought a C50 in the PRAL spider web scheme because I like it. Almost bought a C50 on ebay a little while ago in WXIN which is the Italian lightning bolts on a black canvas, because I like it. Bought my C50 in ST01 which is the Italian colors. Right now and last year too, I didn't care for any of Colnago's paint schemes except for the PR's, but they are classics.

Ultimately, it comes down to personal preference. I also don't think Colnago comes out with anything in any given year tech wise that I just must have if I do not like the paint scheme. The entire reason I bought the C50 was because I loved ST01. The only reason I didn't buy a Master in PR82 last model year is because I found out it was coming back for this model year.

To each his own. What kind of paint scheme are you looking for on a C50? Let me know and I will let you know if I like it.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes, WX02 check out http://www.colnagouniverse.com/paintcodes.html


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

@Infini

PR00 is the paint for you 

me I like the sobriety of EITA, I like the ST02 more than the ST01 and I like a lot the blueish LX10 and AD10


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

Yeah, there are some pretty funky Colnago schemes for sure. Eyes, planets, maps, lightning bolts, spider webs, F-15s, polka dots, etc just to name a few....

I'm a fan of Colnagos and Colnago paint schemes but a few of them are just over the top.

I'd like to have a C50 in ST01 like Fabrosman's but haven't had any luck finding one. I may end up getting an EP instead. 

Infini, what size C50 are you looking for? I have a 57 C50 (in WX02) and a 52S C50 in Rabobank colors. I may end up selling both of them... PM me if the sizes would work for you and if you would like to discuss details.

Sablotny, that is a good looking bike. The background looks even better! 

Texbike


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

Salsa Lover -- Yes PR00 would be my ideal. 

Texbike - a 54 or 55cm top tube. 53 could probably work. 

There are a number of schemes I would specifically like - basically any of them without the strange objects in them. Just plain colors. I am open to buying a frame of any paint scheme no matter what's on it. I believe the only ones I would not ever buy are the ones with a lot of yellow, or the KOM polka dot one.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Infini said:


> Salsa Lover -- Yes PR00 would be my ideal.
> 
> Texbike - a 54 or 55cm top tube. 53 could probably work.
> 
> There are a number of schemes I would specifically like - basically any of them without the strange objects in them. Just plain colors. I am open to buying a frame of any paint scheme no matter what's on it. I believe the only ones I would not ever buy are the ones with a lot of yellow, or the KOM polka dot one.


Yeah, the ones I really don't like are the sunflower, the jet, the city, the newspaper, the FOREVER, and those really "special" schemes.

I could probably deal with an Extreme C in KOM polka dots.

For the most part, I prefer all my carbon bikes with a lot of crabon showing and a minimal amount of paint. Hence, the NS03 and ST01 on my two carbon Colnagos. My aluminum Arte is pretty plain too with mostly bare aluminum and "Colnago" being the only graphics.I have another Arte in NS03. My Oval Krono is LX4 which I like and I could also go with an LX11 (i.e., red) from that same era. There just hasn't been much over the past two years that has caught my eye.


----------

